# NTP Client aktivieren



## philipp75 (30 Juli 2020)

Hi,

ich möchte in meiner WAGO 750-8202 PFC200 CS 2ETH RS per Webinterface den NTP-Client zur Zeitsynchronisation aktivieren.
Das sieht in der meiner Version aktuell so aus:

Nach Anhaken des Häckchens geschieht etwas, nach dem Reload ist das Häckchen wieder deaktiviert. Die Synchronisation klappt auf Dauer nicht (uhrzieten laufen auseinander).

Weiß jemand Rat?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## holgermaik (30 Juli 2020)

Evtl. sind deine Zeitserver nicht erreichbar. Ich nutze immer den der TU BS 192.53.103.108 und einen weiteren aus der EU.
Einen Zeitintervall musst du ebenfalls angeben. 
Hatte noch nie Probleme.

Hast du deine Zeitzone im WBM richtig konfiguriert.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Juli 2020)

philipp75 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte in meiner WAGO 750-8202 PFC200 CS 2ETH RS per Webinterface den NTP-Client zur Zeitsynchronisation aktivieren.
> Das sieht in der meiner Version aktuell so aus:
> ...



Hast du in den Netzwerkeinstellungen ein Gateway eingetragen?
Andernfalls sind die NTP-Server nicht erreichbar


----------



## philipp75 (30 Juli 2020)

ja, das Gateway ist eingetragen (siehe screenshot).



aber das Problem besteht weiterhin.

Wenn ich mich per SSH auf die Steuerung einlogge und ping www.google.de eingebe, bekomme ich sauber die IP aufgelöst.


----------



## philipp75 (30 Juli 2020)

per SSH kann ich den ntpd Dienst direkt auch nicht starten.


```
admin@PFC200-40D4B2:~ ntpd
ntpd: you must be root
```

ist das root pw beim Kauf dabei oder ist das generell dem WAGO support vorenthalten?


----------



## holgermaik (30 Juli 2020)

Das Initialpasswort für root ist "wago"


----------



## philipp75 (30 Juli 2020)

ok, das wars nicht, dann muss ich mal den Hauserbauer fragen  vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## holgermaik (30 Juli 2020)

Nach Eingabe des Initialpasswortes kommt automatisch die Eingabe eines neuen Passwortes.
Die meisten die ich kenne "Entern" die Aufforderung einfach durch. Dann gibt es kein Passwort mehr.


----------



## holgermaik (30 Juli 2020)

Deine Screenshots sehen bei mir anders aus. Ich habe einen Punkt Route unter Ports und Service um das Gateway einzustellen.
Evtl. hilft ein Firmwareupdate. aktuell wäre Version 17.


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 Juli 2020)

Hast Du auch, wie holgermaik schrieb, das Update-Intervall eingestellt? Nicht das es daran scheitert und er die Aktivierung deswegen zurücksetzt.


----------



## philipp75 (31 Juli 2020)

Hi Oliver,

ja, ich habe sowohl "60" wie auch "60s" oder ähnliche Werte hier versucht.
Bei mir läuft aber auch der ntpd Dienst nicht auf der Box (ps -aux | grep ntpd  --> nix). Entweder weil das Aktivieren über das Webinterface nicht klappt, oder weil genau darin das Problem liegt.

Grüße
Philipp


----------



## holgermaik (31 Juli 2020)

> "60s"


ist falsch. Es kommt nur eine Zahl rein.
Da dein Controller ja scheinbar eine alte Firmware hat und auch ein Problem mit Linux besteht und das Passwort weg ist würde ich gar keine Zeit mehr verschwenden.
Neues Image drauf und Programm. Dauert ca. 30 Minuten


----------



## philipp75 (31 Juli 2020)

Hm, guter Punkt -

das habe ich allerdings noch nie gemacht - Welche Risiken gibt es bzw. welche Wahrscheinlichkeit gibt es, dass das Update nicht klappt und mein Haus "still steht"?
Sorry, wenn ich hier ein anderes Thema aufreisse....


----------



## holgermaik (31 Juli 2020)

Du brauchst eine 2GB SD Karte, und das Image. 
Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit es OnLIne zu machen wann deine Firmware mindestens 12 hat. Geht dabei allerdings etwas schief brauchst du eine SD & das Image.
Wenn also das Eheglück dran hängt würde ich es über eine SD machen.

Bei Wago gibt es eine Anleitung dazu.


----------



## philipp75 (31 Juli 2020)

Ok - neue Firmware drauf gepackt (Rev. 17) und nun geht alles. Der ursprüngliche Anlagenerbauer wußte sogar, dass der NTP Dienst damals zum Zeitpunkt des Einbaus wohl ein bekannter Bug in der FW war. Danke für Eure Mühe!


----------

